# TiVo and AT&T



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

We may soon be moving to an area that is serviced by AT&T Uverse.

I have a TiVo Bolt. 

Will my TiVo work with Uverse? 

I've heard rumblings that AT&T is making users go with DirecTV, which I am pretty sure doesn't work with my TiVo. But when I put in the new address on the AT&T site, it pushed DirecTV, but would let me set up Uverse. 

As far as I can tell, no other cable provider services the area.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope. Never has.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Nope. Never has.


Great.

Maybe I should buy a different house.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

dthmj said:


> Great.
> 
> Maybe I should buy a different house.


Mouse on House

House on Mouse

Mouse with Tivo leaves the House


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I am surprised that a location would have AT&T Uverse and not have a traditional cable company. Would double check that. Would also see how the OTA reception was your Bolt will work fine as an OTA DVR and with AT&T Uverse you are limited to the number of streams you can access at one time (I think it is 4) so you might like having an OTA DVR if you get good reception and all the major networks are available.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

slightly off topic, but what exactly would it take for Tivo to make a box that worked with Uverse/Google Fiber/etc.? Is it that small of a market or that large of a tech hurdle?


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> I am surprised that a location would have AT&T Uverse and not have a traditional cable company. Would double check that. Would also see how the OTA reception was your Bolt will work fine as an OTA DVR and with AT&T Uverse you are limited to the number of streams you can access at one time (I think it is 4) so you might like having an OTA DVR if you get good reception and all the major networks are available.


It's possible that there is another provider but I can't find it. It's a brand new master planned community. Though it's in its next to last phase and have had completed homes for years. But going to charter, Comcast, and time Warner websites, none of them service the address. I went to a website, maybe cable mover? And they said none of their providers service the area. So far, only AT&T does, and that is the only provider listed on the builder's website.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> slightly off topic, but what exactly would it take for Tivo to make a box that worked with Uverse/Google Fiber/etc.? Is it that small of a market or that large of a tech hurdle?


It's not that big of a deal technologically. It would require a box with software designed to request (i.e. "tune in"), play back, and record IP-based video streams -- this is something that TiVo has confirmed is on their current project list -- but it would also require cooperation with the specific pay TV provider (e.g. Uverse, Google Fiber, etc.) on how to securely connect to their servers. For QAM-based TV (the technology traditionally used by cable TV), there's CableCARD, which is a hardware-based standard for securely interfacing with the TV provider's network to access service. There is no such standard (yet) when it comes to IPTV, which is what all landline-delivered pay TV is eventually migrating to.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

dthmj said:


> It's possible that there is another provider but I can't find it. It's a brand new master planned community. Though it's in its next to last phase and have had completed homes for years. But going to charter, Comcast, and time Warner websites, none of them service the address. I went to a website, maybe cable mover? And they said none of their providers service the area. So far, only AT&T does, and that is the only provider listed on the builder's website.


Maybe try calling the cable companies directly, I never trust websites for info like this.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Or calling the builder or local municipality.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

dthmj said:


> Great.
> 
> Maybe I should buy a different house.


Yup! You should definitely buy a different house. 

Seriously, though, if you end up there good luck with Uverse. I had them for internet and landline, and it was positively horrible. In this area, ATT's version of tv service is DirecTV. That wouldn't be compatible with Tivos either, unless things have changed recently.

I just quit ATT Uverse, changing my internet/landline to Charter (our cable co here) and ATT won't leave me alone, trying to sell me DirecTV. Like, seriously? I told you I was quitting you because the service was so horrid and unstable. You think I want to buy more from you? Ok, end of rant (sorry)


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

sharkster said:


> I just quit ATT Uverse, changing my internet/landline to Charter (our cable co here) and ATT won't leave me alone, trying to sell me DirecTV. Like, seriously? I told you I was quitting you because the service was so horrid and unstable. You think I want to buy more from you? Ok, end of rant (sorry)


What I do is have fun with it. I ask them what the maximum Internet speed they have available; it makes me laugh every time!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

dthmj said:


> It's possible that there is another provider but I can't find it. It's a brand new master planned community. Though it's in its next to last phase and have had completed homes for years. But going to charter, Comcast, and time Warner websites, none of them service the address. I went to a website, maybe cable mover? And they said none of their providers service the area. So far, only AT&T does, and that is the only provider listed on the builder's website.


You could wander the community; even if utilities are underground there'd still be something popping up occasionally and there should be logos/names. And there would possibly be places on the outside of homes where the cabling enters.

I'd certainly expect a knowledgeable answer could come from the builder, too.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

dswallow said:


> You could wander the community; even if utilities are underground there'd still be something popping up occasionally and there should be logos/names. And there would possibly be places on the outside of homes where the cabling enters.
> 
> I'd certainly expect a knowledgeable answer could come from the builder, too.


Some builders make a deal with a cable co that any buyer must use in these types of homes, near me Comcast made such a deal and gave money to the builder so if you have cable you have Comcast, basic is free (or paid for in their condo fees).


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

lessd said:


> Some builders make a deal with a cable co that any buyer must use in these types of homes, near me Comcast made such a deal and gave money to the builder so if you have cable you have Comcast, basic is free (or paid for in their condo fees).


We did find a new house, and it's in a community that provides Fios with the hoa dues. We like that community and house better.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

dthmj said:


> We did find a new house, and it's in a community that provides Fios with the hoa dues. We like that community and house better.


If the opportunity arises you ought to let the other builder know that you dismissed his properties as a viable option because of there being no alternative to AT&T U-verse.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

dswallow said:


> If the opportunity arises you ought to let the other builder know that you dismissed his properties as a viable option because of there being no alternative to AT&T U-verse.


Oh man, HOA fees are bad enough.

Living in tract housing where the builder made a deal with the devil where only at&t U-Verse is available is just beyond the pale!:down::down::down:


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

I am not a huge AT&T fan. Glad you found another option. Now that I've ditched Dish; my next goal is to completely dump AT&T - my Ooma test has gone spectactularly. I just have to get my home alarm system off my landline.


----------

